# Gabled roofs



## The Honey Girl's Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

Mike, 
Are you asking about Top Bar or Warre hive gabled roofs? 
Ernie


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess it depends on how you assembled the roof. It's probably possible either way. If the gabled roof literally sits on top of the top bars you would have to prop it up with something. If it overhangs you would just have to create a space between the top bars to get out. At least on mine the roof sits on top of the legs. So there's a space between the hive and the roof. So the bees would just need a space between the top bars and the hive to use as an exit.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

The Honey Girl's Boy said:


> Mike,
> Are you asking about Top Bar or Warre hive gabled roofs?
> Ernie


Top bar- Mike


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Bush_84 said:


> I guess it depends on how you assembled the roof. It's probably possible either way. If the gabled roof literally sits on top of the top bars you would have to prop it up with something. If it overhangs you would just have to create a space between the top bars to get out. At least on mine the roof sits on top of the legs. So there's a space between the hive and the roof. So the bees would just need a space between the top bars and the hive to use as an exit.


Mike, I'm aware you let your bees in and out via a propped up roof. I've drilled entrance holes in the hive and would like to control entry via those holes. The gabled roof would seem to allow bees another entrance; sneaking under the gable sides....... Now, I may have missed an important point when building my bars...does the collection of bars form a barrier to keep bees from entering the hive from the top? E.g. They need to be tight against each other all the length of the hive.? mike


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Assuming there is a hole in the gable and a gap in the front bar, yes, but they also may start building comb in the gable part... assuming I inherited a gable roof on one, I wouldn't do it that way. I wouldn't bother to BUILD one as I like a flat surface to put things on and I like simplicity. To me, simplicity is the biggest draw to a top bar hive.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> Assuming there is a hole in the gable and a gap in the front bar, yes, but they also may start building comb in the gable part... assuming I inherited a gable roof on one, I wouldn't do it that way. I wouldn't bother to BUILD one as I like a flat surface to put things on and I like simplicity. To me, simplicity is the biggest draw to a top bar hive.


Next one I won't get so fancy  - MIke


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I have them and like them a lot. They provide a nice heat deflector in the summer, and allow me to put screened holes in the follower to vent up into it. They also allow me to fill the space with insulation in winter as well.

The bees won't build comb inside them if there's no way to move between the nest and the space above, and as long as there isn't an easy access into it (so a reasonably good fit around the edges. I can still set things on top as it's not that steep a slope to the roof.

I also find that they look nice. And that's not insignificant to me. The fact is there are a lot of easier solutions, but some of these solutions make your hives look like a heap of scrap wood sitting in your yard. Sure, I can throw a piece of plywood and a rock on top to make a cover, but I couldn't deal with the look of that in the landscape.

Adam


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>as long as there isn't an easy access into it 

I've thought that before and they moved into a feeder...

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/BroodNestInFeeder.JPG


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Mike,

Didn't they have direct access to that feeder from the hive? In the top bar, the only way they can get into the roof space is to go outside. It seems pretty unlikely that they would make any major amount of comb in a space they have to leave the hive to access.

Adam


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Didn't they have direct access to that feeder from the hive? 

Yes, but it's only 3" deep and they abandoned the space below to move into it.

>In the top bar, the only way they can get into the roof space is to go outside. 

Maybe in your top bar hive. It depends on how you design it.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

True enough. 

Then I guess if one wants to have a gable roof, then you pretty much have to use follower, or keep the box filled with bars to prevent them moving above the bars and creating a mess.

Adam


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there a good picture from the bottom of the gabled roof design. What prevents the bees from moving into the gabled part? Is there a wire foundation or something of that nature? How can one of those roofs be insulated for winter to allow evaporation of condensation?


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

In a standard TBH the top bars keep the bees down and out of the roof. Each top bar abuts the other. 

Some drill holes into a few top bars to allow for ventilation. You could put insulation over a majority of the hive in the roof area.


----------

